# FOX: 'Alcatraz' & 'The Finder' Likely To Be Canceled, Does That Help 'Terra Nova'?



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

_"Take a week off and many things can become clear. In Fox's case, it's now clear that both *Alcatraz* and *The Finder* are more likely to be canceled than renewed at the end of this season as their ratings keep falling. Note that while their most recent ratings have caused the reassessment, their averages above have yet to "catch up"._ _After this was already written yesterday, Fox stole a bit of my thunder with a press release slating the season finales for both *Alcatraz* and *The Finder*. Likely the series finales for both as well._
_Is this good news for *Terra Nova*? Your guess is as good as mine. Remember all that TV media chatter about how Fox had to make a decision on the show in January? I called BS on that timing then, and figured Fox could hold off longer than the conventional wisdom accepted they could. It's almost March, and still no decision from Fox! Be certain that the instant a decision is communicated to the producers it will become public information. I still make *Terra Nova* a "toss up" for renewal or cancellation with no new data likely to reach me until the decision is known." _ 
*Written By Bill Gorman*
February 28th, 2012

FULL ARTICLE HERE.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

To me, this kind of news actually should be bad news for Terra Nova.

It might, however, be good news for us Fringe fans.

Why?

Well, Terra Nova and Alcatraz and the Finder are all shows new this season... if Terra Nova was on the bubble, it stands to reason that all the new shows being on the bubble would be on equal footing.

Fringe has been lower in ratings too... but this is season 5... so like NBC did with Chuck, I could see FOX bringing back Fringe for a 6th season to wrap up the story IF many of their other new shows crap out.

But Alcatraz and the Finder aren't shows that would give Terra Nova the boot. These are time-sharing shows that really aren't taking a slot away from each other...

I actually like Alcatraz so far (only the pilot and next episode watched so far)... Terra Nova grew on me but I wouldn't cry if it went away... and honestly I'm not looking forward to the Finder even though I have it on my DVR.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> To me, this kind of news actually should be bad news for Terra Nova.
> 
> It might, however, be good news for us Fringe fans.


I used to be a loyal Fringe fan but this season the show has really gone downhill and lost my interest. I think I have 4 episodes I still haven't watched and I used to watch them on Friday night when I got home from work.

If it's a choice between The Finder, Alcatraz, Terra Nova and Fringe then I say keep Terra Nova.

Also, keep in mind with House ending this year there's more space on FOX's calendar so maybe one of these shows can stick around and fill that hole. My choice for that would be The Finder.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

We really liked the Finder eposide on Bone yet now that Finder has to stand on its on the plots are weak. As for Alcatrza & Terra Nova we enjoy both shows and hope they remain.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> To me, this kind of news actually should be bad news for Terra Nova.
> 
> Well, Terra Nova and Alcatraz and the Finder are all shows new this season... if Terra Nova was on the bubble, it stands to reason that all the new shows being on the bubble would be on equal footing.


Except for they can probably make a couple of Finder episodes and an Alcatraz episode for less than the cost of a Tera Nova episode. Even shows that get lower ratings can still be profitable if they are cheap enough to make.

We like The Finder and have watched a couple episodes of Alcatraz. Yes, the Finder can push the limits sometimes, but Alcatraz is the same thing every week.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

I had 8 unwatched Terra Nova episodes that I simply deleted recently .. Never could convince myself to watch. I wanted to like but just didn't.

Alcatraz on the other hand has been intriguing. I won't cry if it's canceled, but I'll definitely catch all of the episodes.


----------



## klang (Oct 14, 2003)

Someone at Fox stated a month or so ago that Terra Nova actually made money for the studio. I think due to international sales. US ratings aren't the only measure. I think it will return.

I'm recording Alcatraz but haven't watched any yet. If it doesn't get renewed I probably won't bother. 

I'm a few episodes behind on Fringe though I still like the show. I hope they are given the opportunity to wrap things up properly.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I hadn't thought about the cost-factor... Alcatraz is fairly F/X low-tech... as is the Finder... so yeah, I could see where the Terra Nova budget might be tough... though they could do some episodes without dinosaurs and stay in the camp and bank some F/X budget for a later episode.

For the moment Alcatraz has hooked me... and I will watch Terra Nova if it comes back. I'm on the fence with the Finder because I didn't really care much for its Bones pilot, and honestly haven't liked Bones as much this season either.

In a perfect world, Fringe would stick around... Alcatraz would also stick around to see where that mystery is going... Terra Nova would come back... and probably the Finder would barely make the cut because of shows like House ending and the need for a known-thing to stay.

Also, I thought I had read Bones might be on its last legs too... so there might be a couple of longer-running shows ending this season on FOX.


----------



## yall2 (Dec 5, 2010)

Keep the Finder and dump Terra Nova for me


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Please excuse me while I slap myself for breaking my rule about not watching any network for the first season because I liked Jorge Garcia from _Lost_. Especially Fox shows.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

I love Fringe, but agree it has wandered this season. I'm still watching as I am hoping to see it wind to a resolution.

I liked The Finder last year with its one episode premiere off Bones. I tried to watch the Season Premiere this year and hated it. Deleted it after 15 minutes. Then I deleted the Series Link.

Terra Nova didn't hold either my husband or myself after the first episode.

I like Alcatraz, but only to find the answer to the mystery. It is pretty grisly, dark, grim, and has no light spots. But the over-riding mystery is still holding me.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Love The Finder
Like Fringe a lot
Like Alcatraz.
Still haven't gotten around to watching Terra Nova other than the Pilot.

Would have liked to have seen all four stick around.


----------



## rrdirectsr (Jan 30, 2011)

I guess I need to start doing what a lot of people do and record the series and wait to see if season 2 is approved. I love Alcatraz. Don't love Finder but I like it.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

IMHO it is going to be harder to guess what Fox is going to do in the future. The game of "follow the money" that determined what might survive is changing.

With regard to Fox the big change is the $1 retrans fee which will be implemented in three steps over the next three years with most affiliates, many of which will be holding out for a big increase with cable and satellite companies over the next few years. This will allow Fox suits to think more like cable channel suits.

Also the do look at who's carrying the production cost risks and how is the international distribution. Fox has kept "Fringe" on the air well past its traditional broadcast channel expiration date partly because of the following (all the data below comes from IMDb):


> *"Fringe"*
> Production cost financing spread between:
> 
> Bad Robot
> ...


If Season 1 DVD sales have been decent, there is always a chance Warner may want another season and keep the cost to Fox down. Whether Fox is willing to give them that considering how poor the ratings have been is very doubtful. But in Hungary RTL Klub Televízió has the first airing and Prizma is already airing syndicated repeats. So who knows?

Looking at the other shows discussed here:


> *"Terra Nova"*
> Production cost financing spread between:
> 
> Amblin Television
> ...


It's pretty clear that "The Finder" hasn't got much going for it other than Fox get's some income off of a Fox company being a part of the production team. It doesn't have much of a chance.

"Terra Nova" has a strong group of investors and wide international distribution although many of the distribution outlets are News Corp subsidiaries like Fox. IMHO it will have another season.

"Alcatraz" is the show that is on the edge. The only risk to Fox is the revenue from the hour it assigns to it. The production companies could give Fox a break on the price given the revenue from international distribution. I guess it might become a Friday show. Who knows?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

[QUOTE="Stewart Vernon"and honestly haven't liked Bones as much this season either..[/QUOTE]

Every time a show brings on a baby it jumps the shark.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

Fox has some big issues - too many old/tired shows and a failure to launch enough new hits to fill the void. They've messed up shows that could have been bigger hits with an erratic schedule and every year the ratings for American Idol continue to slide.

I'm not a huge fan of any of their shows on the bubble, but I think they need to show more commitment to making something work, rather than just slapping more spaghetti against the wall.


----------



## Supramom2000 (Jun 21, 2007)

> I'm not a huge fan of any of their shows on the bubble, but I think they need to show more commitment to making something work, rather than just slapping more spaghetti against the wall.


You'd think they would look over at NBC and see the spaghetti against the wall method doesn't work!


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

_Alcatraz_ will be one show that cancel after a full season without ever revealing the plot.

The show _Finder_ seems lost most times.

I wont miss either.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Drucifer said:


> _Alcatraz_ will be one show that cancel after a full season without ever revealing the plot.
> 
> The show _Finder_ seems lost most times.
> 
> I wont miss either.


If this is true about Alcatraz, I think I'll just cancel my series link now


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

Well if they cancel Alcatraz and Terra Nova that just gives more reason to HATE fox! Still unhappy about Human Target. At least all my favorite shows right now are on Starz, Showtime, and AMC and not ending any time soon.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> Every time a show brings on a baby it jumps the shark.


_The Simpsons_ and _Frasier_ say "Hi!"


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

We love Fringe, but it has probably run it's course. PLEASE, though, let them wrap it up correctly!

I've been assuming for a while now that EITHER Alcatraz or Terra Nova will be renewed, but not both. My wife and I watch Alc together, but I'm solo on TN. But I still think TN has the slightest edge.

Never seen or heard of The Finder.


----------



## mreposter (Jul 29, 2006)

At least one actor from Tera Nova has been cast in a new pilot for next season. While not an absolute indicator, it does put doubt on the series coming back.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

mreposter said:


> At least one actor from Tera Nova has been cast in a new pilot for next season.


Not anyone in the main cast though.


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I'm hoping that Kiefer's new show bodes well for him. However I like for him to hurry up with that "24" movie. I like to see a spin off from "24" though (I just hope it's not going to be "Married With Cougar").


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

mreposter said:


> At least one actor from Tera Nova has been cast in a new pilot for next season. While not an absolute indicator, it does put doubt on the series coming back.


Many actors in current "bubble" shows audition for and get picked up in new shows and have a clause in the contract [with the new show] that lets them go back to the original show if that original show is renewed. The role in the new show is then recast if the pilot is picked up as a series...

So having an actor from Terra Nova appear in a pilot doesn't necessarily mean the end of Terra Nova, even if it's a principal actor. It just means the actor is smart and has a smart agent.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Drew2k said:


> Many actors in current "bubble" shows audition for and get picked up in new shows and have a clause in the contract [with the new show] that lets them go back to the original show if that original show is renewed. The role in the new show is then recast if the pilot is picked up as a series...


That exact thing happened with Damon Wayans Jr. He's on "Happy Endings" but that show didn't look like it was being picked up so he did the pilot for "New Girl". Once "Happy Endings" was picked up he was let out of his "New Girl" contract, but still showed up in the pilot episode.


----------



## Kentstater (Jun 18, 2004)

'Alcatraz' & 'The Finder' Likely To Be Canceled, Does That Help 'Terra Nova'?

No.


----------



## BAHitman (Oct 24, 2007)

http://www.hollywoodreporter.com/live-feed/terra-nova-cancelled-fox-spielberg-258808

Farewell Tarra Nova...


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

> 'Alcatraz' & 'The Finder' Likely To Be Canceled, Does That Help 'Terra Nova'?
> 
> No.


As you say, it didn't help Terra Nova at all. The spider song didn't help much either.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Well _Finder_ looks cheap to produce. So is that a plus to get renewed?

And what are the chances *SyFy* picks up _Terra Nova_?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

There's a slim chance that some other network will buy Terra Nova ... but I doubt it. It's maybe only the overseas distribution deals that might allow another US channel to take it on, but it's still an expensive program.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

He could shop it to TNT maybe... since they have Falling Skies.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Alcatraz down to a 1.6 on 3/12.

"Likely To Be Canceled" has surely become "Dead In The Water"...


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

renbutler said:


> Alcatraz down to a 1.6 on 3/12.
> 
> "Likely To Be Canceled" has surely become "Dead In The Water"...


I wonder if it is coincidence that this was the episode that was supposed to air two weeks ago when pre-empted by NASCAR.

I posted in another forum how I wonder if viewers on the bubble might abandon a show like this once it was pre-empted and then episodes were aired out of order.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I wonder if it is coincidence that this was the episode that was supposed to air two weeks ago when pre-empted by NASCAR.
> 
> I posted in another forum how I wonder if viewers on the bubble might abandon a show like this once it was pre-empted and then episodes were aired out of order.


I'm sure the pre-emption didn't help, but it was doing very poorly in the ratings before that, so I expect it was not a crucial deciding factor. Unfortunate, since I really like it, but the number are what they are.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

I started off *trying *to like _Alcatraz _(I'm a fan of Sam O'Neill), but it's been difficult. During the episodes, I find myself going to the bathroom, clipping my toenails, and doing other menial things that relieve me of my boredom.

The show just got slow and boring.


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> I started off *trying *to like _Alcatraz _(I'm a fan of Sam O'Neill), but it's been difficult. During the episodes, I find myself going to the bathroom, clipping my toenails, and doing other menial things that relieve me of my boredom.
> 
> The show just got slow and boring.


It wouldnt be so bad if this wasnt the next Prison Break. They took way to long with Prison Break and they are doing the same with Alcatraz. Lets go through all 60+ inmates and then figure it out. I enjoy watching it but dont want to wait forever for it to get more interesting.


----------



## renbutler (Oct 17, 2008)

Lord Vader said:


> I started off *trying *to like _Alcatraz _(I'm a fan of Sam O'Neill), but it's been difficult. During the episodes, I find myself going to the bathroom, clipping my toenails, and doing other menial things that relieve me of my boredom.
> 
> The show just got slow and boring.


+100

It has become a crime procedural -- in which I have no interest.

The sci-fi aspect has been almost completely lost as the season has progressed. It's _there_, but it's hardly addressed.


----------

